# Biken in Cuxhaven



## MaxFranck (7. März 2010)

MOin,

wer hat noch Lust in Cuxhaven mit uns zu biken.
Auch hier kann man etwas biken,wenn auch net viel,xD.
Naja wer intresse hat kann sich ja mal unter www.hill-riders.jimdo.com melden.

Gruß


----------



## plattsnacker (7. April 2010)

Hi, wer hat Lust auf gemeinsame Touren mit MTB oder Tourenrad in und um Cuxhaven ?  Mein Startpunkt wäre Lüdingworth. 

Freue mich auf Rückmeldung hier oder als PM / eMail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

